# Here it Comes



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is the new starting in CT. 1-10-09


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Still waiting on Long Island..... they said it would start by 1pm it's 4pm and we're still waiting.

They up'd the snowfall amount's to possibly 8"'s now they said possibly 1-3 before turning to rain...

Freakin' Weather guys....!!!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## perfectplanting (Dec 17, 2008)

I am in Norwalk, CT it started here at 12:00 pm and we have about 11/2 on the ground where is the storm!!!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Another Belly Flop in the books.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

just wait it out guys, might be suprised. were supposed to get 3-4in or so here in chicago. we got murdered out here, got 2-3 yesterday and today were up to over 10in today where i am north of the city and its finally startin to slow down. hopefully you guys get some of it, i know i enjoyed it payup and still gotta go back out and do all my lots one more time. been out since 3am, takin a quick lunch and wake up shower break


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Total at my house was 4 inches.......Where is the 5-10" the weather man said


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

They were calling for 6 to 10 in pittsburgh for this storm......woke up at 3 am after spending the whole day getting equipment ready. Open the door to an INCH or maybe 2. love the weather man. Thats ok, I would rather salt.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

FORDV10;710783 said:


> Total at my house was 4 inches.......Where is the 5-10" the weather man said


we were lucky to see 3". yeah so much for the original 6-10


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;715560 said:


> we were lucky to see 3". yeah so much for the original 6-10


Funny, the women of Ct. say the same thing.


----------

